
The Era of Windows Mixed Reality Begins October 17 - croon
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2017/10/03/the-era-of-windows-mixed-reality-begins-october-17/
======
mgiannopoulos
I'm amazed nobody on HN isn't talking about this announcement. It's not as
revolutionary as Microsoft might want you to think but it's still interesting
what they are trying to do.

